# Knives spotted in the wild: celebrity chef edition



## chiffonodd (Apr 20, 2022)

One of the great joys of this obsession is spotting knives in the wild. And what's more fun than judging celebrity chefs for their knife selections? Here's a few knife safari shots from my YouTube cooking video rabbit hole today. Good on Matty Matheson for the misono dragon suji, but his gyuto game needs work. JW seems to be doing alright with the tojiro bread and kono. 







Matty Matheson, Misono dragon suji






Matty Matheson, Nehoni nenox gyuto






Joshua Weissman, tojiro ITK bread






Joshua Weissman, konosuke YS-M

I open the floor to my fellow KKF open source knife intelligence analysts for more rare sightings in the wild.


----------



## blokey (Apr 20, 2022)

I saw Matt use wa handled Ginga cleaver once, he definitely collect knives.


----------



## superworrier (Apr 20, 2022)

Eric Sze with a Jiro

A lot of Takedas in Sheldon Simeon’s book


----------



## superworrier (Apr 20, 2022)

Kamikoto Knives: As Seen on Netflix’s “The Chef Show.” | Kamikoto | Official Blog







kamikotoblog.com





Here’s a yuck one


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 20, 2022)

Jamie Oliver uses (among others) a rehandled Carter…






Source


----------



## Delat (Apr 20, 2022)

Kanji Lopez-Aalto has a large collection of not particularly interesting knives (to me anyway). It feels odd that he’d choose to collect a pile of fairly mainstream knives, like say collecting sweaters from Macy’s or something.

These Are My Knives | The Food Lab


----------



## esoo (Apr 20, 2022)

Delat said:


> Kanji Lopez-Aalto has a large collection of not particularly interesting knives (to me anyway). It feels odd that he’d choose to collect a pile of fairly mainstream knives, like say collecting sweaters from Macy’s or something.
> 
> These Are My Knives | The Food Lab



Cynic me says the whole point of the average knives listed is to have the affiliate links and generate revenue.


----------



## HansCaravan (Apr 20, 2022)

Matty Matheson uses a 10" Zwilling Kramer on the regular. 



And here he shows off some others.


----------



## btbyrd (Apr 20, 2022)

Not a chef, but here's Alton rocking some Cut Brooklyn and Carter knives.


----------



## dAtron (Apr 20, 2022)

HansCaravan said:


> Matty Matheson uses a 10" Zwilling Kramer on the regular.
> 
> 
> 
> And here he shows off some others.




Those look identical to the Gesshin JIN.

EDIT: NVM The store in beverly hills he mentions is a giveaway.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 20, 2022)

btbyrd said:


> Not a chef, but here's Alton rocking some Cut Brooklyn and Carter knives.




AB is a little bit of a knife shill. Remember when he was hawking “Shun - Alton’s Angle” knives with that wacked angle where handle meets blade?

I think it was because AB is so tall ((6’ 4” ???))

I bought an AB sheepsfoot paring knife after using one. I’m not 6’4” so I do mot need the additional angle, bit the additional knuckle clearance when cutting limes etc is great


----------



## Heckel7302 (Apr 20, 2022)

Delat said:


> Kanji Lopez-Aalto has a large collection of not particularly interesting knives (to me anyway). It feels odd that he’d choose to collect a pile of fairly mainstream knives, like say collecting sweaters from Macy’s or something.
> 
> These Are My Knives | The Food Lab


14” ODC Wusthoff valued at $800?


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 20, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> One of the great joys of this obsession is spotting knives in the wild. And what's more fun than judging celebrity chefs for their knife selections? Here's a few knife safari shots from my YouTube cooking video rabbit hole today. Good on Matty Matheson for the misono dragon suji, but his gyuto game needs work. JW seems to be doing alright with the tojiro bread and kono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you tell the difference between a konosuke YS-M and a Masakage Koishi? I never can. 

I wonder if Alton wants to buy my collection of Cut Brooklyns.


----------



## chefwp (Apr 20, 2022)

Delat said:


> Kanji Lopez-Aalto has a large collection of not particularly interesting knives (to me anyway). It feels odd that he’d choose to collect a pile of fairly mainstream knives, like say collecting sweaters from Macy’s or something.
> 
> These Are My Knives | The Food Lab


Meh


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 20, 2022)

chefwp said:


> Meh


Very meh! I love Kenji but his knife game is pretty haphazard at best.


----------



## Delat (Apr 20, 2022)

Joshua Weissman uses a konosuke and Makoto Kurosaki among others.


----------



## esoo (Apr 20, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> How do you tell the difference between a konosuke YS-M and a Masakage Koishi? I never can.
> 
> I wonder if Alton wants to buy my collection of Cut Brooklyns.



YS-M uses a square type hammer pattern. Koishi is round.


----------



## Jason183 (Apr 20, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> How do you tell the difference between a konosuke YS-M and a Masakage Koishi? I never can.
> 
> I wonder if Alton wants to buy my collection of Cut Brooklyns.


That’s the original YS from old batches. The ones selling on the market right now is the YS-M(midnight), Darker finish


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 20, 2022)

Action Bronson I know has done gift guides recommending Suisin Inox

I have long suspected that Claire Saffitz's knives are Takamura R2s, could also be an OEM equivalent (I know hitohira does these too)





Dominique Ansel seems to use Dexters:


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 20, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> Very meh! I love Kenji but his knife game is pretty haphazard at best.



Didn't he call misen the holy grail of chef knives? Meep...


----------



## crockerculinary (Apr 20, 2022)

Richard Blais is a knife guy- that’s a Maumasi.


----------



## Hockey3081 (Apr 20, 2022)

esoo said:


> Cynic me says the whole point of the average knives listed is to have the affiliate links and generate revenue.


This would be one of the least atrocious things about him.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 20, 2022)

Speaking of YT Celebs. Jun Luvs Maumasi too


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Apr 20, 2022)

pink glow pineapple and z wear


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 20, 2022)

Delat said:


> Joshua Weissman uses a konosuke and Makoto Kurosaki among others.




Nice! I've been trying to identify JW's makoto kurosaki for like a year now.


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 20, 2022)

esoo said:


> YS-M uses a square type hammer pattern. Koishi is round.


Thanks! Huh, the pattern in the video poster frame looks more round than square to me!


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 20, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> Didn't he call misen the holy grail of chef knives? Meep...


LOL, he did, but on an older iteration, supposedly they have got worse (but whatever the deal "Holy Grail" is probably a bit strong. . I avoided bringing Misen up for personal reasons.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 20, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> 14” ODC Wusthoff valued at $800?



Well, he is an American Test Kitchen alumni, and ATK is known for rather pedestrian knives

… Although I did see a Tojiro petty on there recently 
(( which they referred to as “TOJO” rather than TOJIRO ))


----------



## Jeff (Apr 20, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> LOL, he did, but on an older iteration, supposedly they have got worse (but whatever the deal "Holy Grail" is probably a bit strong. . I avoided bringing Misen up for personal reasons.



What steel is the “Holy Grail” made of? perhaps that could be smithed into a blade 

- Kramer made a meteorite knife for A. Bordain.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeff said:


> What steel is the “Holy Grail” made of? perhaps that could be smithed into a blade
> 
> - Kramer made a meteorite knife for A. Bordain.



Pretty sure the misen is AUS10 or equivalent. So not bad material by any stretch. But i tried one at a friend's house a few years ago and the grind is pretty blah IIRC. Still much better than your average costco henckels set but definitely not the holy grail.


----------



## blokey (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeff said:


> Well, he is an American Test Kitchen alumni, and ATK is known for rather pedestrian knives
> 
> … Although I did see a Tojiro petty on there recently
> (( which they referred to as “TOJO” rather than TOJIRO ))


"Tohiro"


----------



## gcsquared (Apr 20, 2022)

Jean George or one of his chefs uses what looks like a Dalman (but a bit hard to tell)


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeff said:


> What steel is the “Holy Grail” made of? perhaps that could be smithed into a blade
> 
> - Kramer made a meteorite knife for A. Bordain.



well, just in terms of what was available, probably pewter would make the most sense.






Roman metallurgy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## blokey (Apr 20, 2022)

I thought it was one of Jonas' knife, but turns out to be Red Dog Forge. (One less digits on the paw)


----------



## Jeff (Apr 20, 2022)

blokey said:


> "Tohiro"


???
Tohiro?


----------



## blokey (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeff said:


> ???
> Tohiro?


That's how they pronounce it on the show.

That's not even the worst offense.



chiffonodd said:


> Didn't he call misen the holy grail of chef knives? Meep...


TBH he did clarify later he means it is the do all of cheap knives, but the title is still very misleading. The only thing I can't stand is the Kan knife, especially now they pop up every time on my Instagram feed.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 20, 2022)

crockerculinary said:


> View attachment 175851
> 
> Richard Blais is a knife guy- that’s a Maumasi.



I’ve met him and he seems like one. He is a great fun loving guy


----------



## Jeff (Apr 20, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> Pretty sure the misen is AUS10 or equivalent. So not bad material by any stretch. But i tried one at a friend's house a few years ago and the grind is pretty blah IIRC. Still much better than your average costco henckels set but definitely not the holy grail.



Ha ha ha. 

I meant what is the Holy Grail made of … and then they could make a Misen out of it 


- But thanks for the info on the actual Misen steel. Everything I have read indicates it is finished to a pretty soft HRC, so if you want any type of really sharpness it is going to be on the stone a lot.


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 20, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> Pretty sure the misen is AUS10 or equivalent. So not bad material by any stretch. But i tried one at a friend's house a few years ago and the grind is pretty blah IIRC. Still much better than your average costco henckels set but definitely not the holy grail.


It is AUS-10, but ironically it used to be AUS-8, and I think it was when Kenji raved about it. I had one as a gift, the grind was all over the place and apparently the HT is below stated HRC.


----------



## javi_rome (Apr 20, 2022)

Celebrity Jon Favreau's Saji w/ turquoise handle and knife roll from his movie.... this also just could have been Roy Choi's knife roll.


----------



## blokey (Apr 20, 2022)

HSC /// Knives said:


> pink glow pineapple and z wear


Brings back all those Copper Chef titan pan infomercial memories.


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 20, 2022)

Jeff said:


> ???
> Tohiro?



Turns out it was spanish all along


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 20, 2022)

gcsquared said:


> Jean George or one of his chefs uses what looks like a Dalman (but a bit hard to tell)
> 
> View attachment 175877


Just got mine () and it sure does! Profile more "santoku-y" than mine but the grind looks spot on.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 20, 2022)

javi_rome said:


> Celebrity Jon Favreau's Saji w/ turquoise handle and knife roll from his movie.... this also just could have been Roy Choi's knife roll.


that was his roll for the movie... not roys knives personally. Most of those came from us, but roy picked out things that were typical of a real working chef, which I appreciated.


----------



## blokey (Apr 20, 2022)

I can not express how sick I am every time I saw this bulls**t on Instagram, the statement, the stupid knife he’s shilling is just too much. Does he even use those stuff?


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 20, 2022)

Of course he doesn’t use it, the man doesn’t cook any more. I’ve watched that clown steel a knife about perpendicular to the rod in an “instructional“ knife video. And that grammar is unforgivable! Unless he’s being thoughtful toward non-binary people, but given who we’re talking about I find that quite unlikely.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 20, 2022)

blokey said:


> I can not express how sick I am every time I saw this bulls**t on Instagram, the statement, the stupid knife he’s shilling is just too much. Does he even use those stuff?
> View attachment 175910



maybe?

Gordon is the very definition of the word sellout. He may be a fine person outside of the shtick or whatever but he doesnt have any authenticity left. kind of feel sad for him tbh. he doesnt cook to push boundaries like he used to, he just wants to make money.


----------



## Delat (Apr 21, 2022)

tcmx3 said:


> maybe?
> 
> Gordon is the very definition of the word sellout. He may be a fine person outside of the shtick or whatever but he doesnt have any authenticity left. kind of feel sad for him tbh. he doesnt cook to push boundaries like he used to, he just wants to make money.



I thought his antics were separate from his cooking, but he well and truly jumped the shark with this “10 minute vegetarian ramen”. The dish would be more accurately described as some sort of odd vegetarian miso but has no connection to ramen other than noodles and water. 

It’s honestly offensive how he keeps saying “the flavor is getting deeper and deeper” as he throws random stuff into a pot with the heat off (yes, he turns off the heat around 3 mins into the 10 minute time).


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 21, 2022)

The great Marco Pierre White with . . . not sure exactly. Looks perhaps like one of those infinitely rebranded moly gyutos?


----------



## blokey (Apr 21, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> The great Marco Pierre White with . . . not sure exactly. Looks perhaps like one of those infinitely rebranded moly gyutos?


It's a Mac.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 21, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> Jamie Oliver uses (among others) a rehandled Carter…
> 
> View attachment 175769
> 
> ...



That re-handle and saya were both done by an old forum chap by the name of lefty, aka Tom McLean of McLean customs.


----------



## dAtron (Apr 21, 2022)

blokey said:


> I can not express how sick I am every time I saw this bulls**t on Instagram, the statement, the stupid knife he’s shilling is just too much. Does he even use those stuff?
> View attachment 175910


He uses a Messermeister olivia chef's knife for all of his traveling shows. I don't have pictures to prove it but his recent tv shows have him using that


----------



## ian (Apr 21, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> Of course he doesn’t use it, the man doesn’t cook any more. I’ve watched that clown steel a knife about perpendicular to the rod in an “instructional“ knife video. And that grammar is unforgivable! Unless he’s being thoughtful toward non-binary people, but given who we’re talking about I find that quite unlikely.



I think he's just acknowledging that not all chefs are men, and is using the very common "their" instead of the awkward and inaccurate "his or her", given that the gender of the chef is unspecified. Seems fine to me. 



Delat said:


> It’s honestly offensive how he keeps saying “the flavor is getting deeper and deeper” as he throws random stuff into a pot with the heat off (yes, he turns off the heat around 3 mins into the 10 minute time).



Does seem like he threw so many cold/room temp ingredients in there after turning off the heat that it's surprising to me it's even hot at the end. At least he didn't boil the miso too much? I was wondering when he threw that in at the beginning.


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 21, 2022)

ian said:


> I think he's just acknowledging that not all chefs are men, and is using the very common "their" instead of the awkward and inaccurate "his or her", given that the gender of the chef is unspecified. Seems fine to me.



Not to be pedantic (though of course I am), but it’s grammatically incorrect. If that’s the case (and it may well be), it should read “Chefs are only as good as their knives.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 21, 2022)

What ever happened to fresh quality ingredients?


----------



## ian (Apr 21, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> Not to be pedantic (though of course I am), but it’s grammatically incorrect. If that’s the case (and it may well be), it should read “Chefs are only as good as their knives.



I think that's an opinion, not a fact. See e.g. this post on the OED blog, the MW entry for they, the Dictionary.com entry for they, the Wikipedia entry, or google "singular they" for a bunch of other references.


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 21, 2022)

He's Scottish right? Isn't it a bit lame to complain about grammar when English isn't his first language?


----------



## Feiii (Apr 21, 2022)

Jeff said:


> Ha ha ha.
> 
> I meant what is the Holy Grail made of … and then they could make a Misen out of it
> 
> ...


I think Misen is dece? What I like about Misen is that they talk about secondary bevel angles, HRC and other important parts on their pages/blog. Pretty transparent with their product they say their HRC is ~58 which is more than your usual german knives/victorinox. 


Another thing I like about their webpage is that they tell you indirectly not to get a knife block that one quality chefs knife is enough which is a nice thing to hear imo. 

Also you can return the knife within 60 days for no reason if you simply just don't like it. Which is convenient.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 21, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> Not to be pedantic (though of course I am), but it’s grammatically incorrect. If that’s the case (and it may well be), it should read “Chefs are only as good as their knives.




You're not wrong. 
But keep in mind it shows his statement in quotations. Which as we all know, just means they're quoting what he (allegedly) stated in person. We cooks, and chefs, aren't always speaking proper Queen's English. Even when they're actually English.


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 21, 2022)

marc4pt0 said:


> You're not wrong.
> But keep in mind it shows his statement in quotations. Which as we all know, just means they're quoting what he (allegedly) stated in person. We cooks, and chefs, aren't always speaking proper Queen's English. Even when they're actually English.


I'm an expat Englishman who writes for a living, which probably explains my my pedantry in this regard.


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 21, 2022)

ian said:


> I think that's an opinion, not a fact. See e.g. this post on the OED blog, the MW entry for they, the Dictionary.com entry for they, the Wikipedia entry, or google "singular they" for a bunch of other references.


Oh [email protected], I've been out-pedanted! Thanks for the info @ian!


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 21, 2022)

blokey said:


> It's a Mac.



You know what's sad is i started out in the j knife game with a mac. Eventually the kanji wore off and i forgot what they looked like  not bad knives at all though, very dependable.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 21, 2022)

ian said:


> I think that's an opinion, not a fact. See e.g. this post on the OED blog, the MW entry for they, the Dictionary.com entry for they, the Wikipedia entry, or google "singular they" for a bunch of other references.



in addition to the immense history of singular they, the phrase "he or she"/"his or her" sounds incredibly dumb and awkward.

I also dont think it got in the way of anyone understanding what was trying to be said


----------



## Greenbriel (Apr 21, 2022)

We took it offline to avoid getting the thread too off-topic.


----------



## sansho (Apr 21, 2022)

ian said:


> I think that's an opinion, not a fact. See e.g. this post on the OED blog, the MW entry for they, the Dictionary.com entry for they, the Wikipedia entry, or google "singular they" for a bunch of other references.



that just means that people have been making this mistake since 1375 or earlier!

sincerely,
"singular they" denier


----------



## ian (Apr 21, 2022)

sansho said:


> that just means that people have been making this mistake since 1375 or earlier!
> 
> sincerely,
> "singular they" denier



Curious: if someone says "Damn, that cashier was rude to me!" do you say

1) "What did he or she do?"
3) "What did they do?"
4) "What did he do?"
5) "I avoid pronouns at all costs. What did the cashier do?"

Or maybe you say "What did that f'er do?".... guess that's legit.

Heh die knives, only grammar shall remain!


----------



## sansho (Apr 21, 2022)

ian said:


> Curious: if someone says "Damn, that cashier was rude to me!" do you say
> 
> 1) "What did he or she do?"
> 3) "What did they do?"
> ...



ok, actual serious answer:

imo, it's a matter of style.

i use singular they when speaking or writing informally, but i cringe hard when i see it in formal writing.

i am also in love with serial commas, but i'm not one of those people that thinks their use necessarily eliminates ambiguity. it is (unfortunately) possible to produce examples where serial commas introduce ambiguity. imo, the actual problems arise when they are inconsistently employed in a document or publication. i think style guides are important.

i would personally prefer creation and mass adoption of a modern language that goes through an RFC-like process and has a published spec. i think i am alone in this dream.


----------



## sansho (Apr 21, 2022)

another "cool thing" would be a low-level language that blog-slaves and journalist-demons write in. a simplified code that produces distilled, unambiguous meaning.







it would be cranked out at 300 WPM on simplified claviers (pictured above) in hell.

mind you, normal people cannot read it.

this linguistic source code would then be compiled in-browser into the reader's desired language. also, there would be dynamic, AI-boosted toggles for things like pronouns, tone, serial commas, politically-affiliated idiom, etc.

"everybody wins!"

good thing i'm not in charge.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 21, 2022)

sansho said:


> i use singular they when speaking or writing informally, but i cringe hard when i see it in formal writing.



then what is your suggestion for an indefinitely gendered singular pronoun in formal writing?

IMO formal writing actually has a greater need for such a thing than informal language, where the listener has some expectation of decoding things.

they is a ready made solution with a long historical presence, plus it's terse and natural for modern speakers/writers.


----------



## sansho (Apr 21, 2022)

tcmx3 said:


> then what is your suggestion for an indefinitely gendered singular pronoun in formal writing?



imo, it unfortunately doesn't exist in english. i try my best to write my way around this limitation.


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 21, 2022)

sansho said:


> imo, it unfortunately doesn't exist in english. i try my best to write my way around this limitation.



as someone who reads a lot of formal writing, usually journal articles, pre-prints, etc. Im used to people just making stuff up because we need some sort of term for a situation. 

using they as an approximation for a deficiency in the language doesnt seem like a big deal to me  

I think "he or she" is a far greater offense anyway; English is rarely a beautiful language but we dont have to go around making things worse for no reason


----------



## sansho (Apr 21, 2022)

tcmx3 said:


> as someone who reads a lot of formal writing, usually journal articles, pre-prints, etc. Im used to people just making stuff up because we need some sort of term for a situation.
> 
> using they as an approximation for a deficiency in the language doesnt seem like a big deal to me
> 
> I think "he or she" is a far greater offense anyway; English is rarely a beautiful language but we dont have to go around making things worse for no reason



i understand, respect, and disagree with your position.


----------



## blokey (Apr 21, 2022)

Feiii said:


> I think Misen is dece? What I like about Misen is that they talk about secondary bevel angles, HRC and other important parts on their pages/blog. Pretty transparent with their product they say their HRC is ~58 which is more than your usual german knives/victorinox.
> 
> 
> Another thing I like about their webpage is that they tell you indirectly not to get a knife block that one quality chefs knife is enough which is a nice thing to hear imo.
> ...


Except last time someone test their knife the HT is all over the place.








A New Chef's Knife From Misen Promises Pro Quality For $65. But It Doesn't Make the Cut


A new chef's knife from Misen promises high-grade steel, a santoku-style blade angle, and free sharpening for life, all for $65.




www.wired.com


----------



## Aidan (Apr 21, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> 14” ODC Wusthoff valued at $800?


What does ODC mean?


----------



## Heckel7302 (Apr 21, 2022)

Aidan said:


> What does ODC mean?


Short for Old Dirty Carbon. Basically a term used for most vintage western Carbon steel blades’ mystery steel.


----------



## Aidan (Apr 21, 2022)

Heckel7302 said:


> Short for Old Dirty Carbon. Basically a term used for most vintage western Carbon steel blades’ mystery steel.


Ah, yes I have a few knives of indeterminate steel… ODC it is then. 
and I did smile at that valuation too..


----------



## iimi (Apr 22, 2022)

I think in Season 12 of Masterchef Australia, you can see one of the judges, Jock, cooking with a fairly tall bunka with a kurouchi finish. I remember wondering what exactly it was.


----------



## iimi (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## iimi (Apr 22, 2022)

I think someone should be able to make out the kanji in the last image.


----------



## blokey (Apr 22, 2022)

Brakedeezbohnz said:


> View attachment 176116
> 
> View attachment 176117
> 
> ...


The kanji is 皆伝 Kaiden, don't really know much about them but honestly they look like rebranded Yoshikane, especially their gyuto.








Kaiden Kodo







www.chefsarmoury.com





Edit: On a second look they are definitely Yoshikane.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 22, 2022)

Romain Avril, who isn’t a celebrity chef but his channel is criminally under appreciated regularly uses Masamoto KS, Kono HD, Blazen, and all sorts of r2 things that I’m not too familiar with.


----------



## Feiii (Apr 22, 2022)

blokey said:


> Except last time someone test their knife the HT is all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2016 lol. I hope it got better after they established themselves but quoting something from 2016 isn't relevant. I don't care about 2016 reviews when choosing ANY products they are too old.


----------



## iimi (Apr 24, 2022)

Maybe not exactly celebrity chefs, but I happened to walk by someone watching top chef and it seemed like there were a lot of japanese knives being repped, I know I saw a takamura R2


----------



## chiffonodd (Apr 24, 2022)

Rachel Ray with a rare yoshikazu tanaka, matching orange urushi saya


----------



## blokey (Apr 24, 2022)

Alton Brown appear to be a long term Carter customer, he also own several Cut Brooklyn.


----------



## ENK (Apr 25, 2022)

Brakedeezbohnz said:


> Maybe not exactly celebrity chefs, but I happened to walk by someone watching top chef and it seemed like there were a lot of japanese knives being repped, I know I saw a takamura R2



I think last season when Gregory Gourdet came back for a special challenge he used a Kurosaki with a turquoise ferrule. Maybe a fujin R2 nakiri or bunka.


----------



## tylerleach (Apr 25, 2022)

This is a hilarious thread  there is a video of Alton Brown reviewing us fav knives on YouTube


----------



## Hockey3081 (May 28, 2022)

Dale Talde’s Catch in NYC is one of my favorite restaurants on the planet. Seeing him using a Misen just hurt my soul.


----------



## Feiii (May 28, 2022)

Hockey3081 said:


> Dale Talde’s Catch in NYC is one of my favorite restaurants on the planet. Seeing him using a Misen just hurt my soul.



It is Munchie's kitchen not his. Every guest cooks there.


----------



## refcast (May 28, 2022)

If you can watch iron chef showdown, ep 3 Simon says, there's some very very serious knives used by both chef's. Chef Nagahara uses an ebony handled mirror polished gyuto, that looks like either honyaki or powdersteel


----------



## Hockey3081 (May 28, 2022)

Feiii said:


> It is Munchie's kitchen not his. Every guest cooks there.


I’m aware of the location. I’ve seen other chefs in the same kitchen using their own knives.


----------



## Feiii (May 29, 2022)

Hockey3081 said:


> I’m aware of the location. I’ve seen other chefs in the same kitchen using their own knives.


At the same time I cannot blame him for not bringing his expensive knife for a 10 minute meal prep (when it comes to using the knife). He cut/deveined/chopped roughly some shrimps and a little bit of veggies.


----------



## Dabquero710 (May 29, 2022)

I can’t figure out his petty


----------



## M1k3 (May 29, 2022)

Dabquero710 said:


> I can’t figure out his petty



Tanaka Ginsan? With burnt chestnut or Wenge handle?  I can't get a good look at the Kanji.


----------



## demirtasem (May 29, 2022)

I saw this in Youtube Awesome thread. Any idea about the knife? Looks like a Carter but not sure.


----------



## ModRQC (May 30, 2022)

Dabquero710 said:


> I can’t figure out his petty





M1k3 said:


> Tanaka Ginsan? With burnt chestnut or Wenge handle?  I can't get a good look at the Kanji.



I'm fairly certain it's not. Neck is not right: too long, shallow and choil too well shaped. I'd say it's a Yoshi Nash.


----------



## baggyjorts (May 30, 2022)

demirtasem said:


> I saw this in Youtube Awesome thread. Any idea about the knife? Looks like a Carter but not sure.



Could be a Henry Hyde? I've seen Lucas post something about Hyde knives on his IG story, aesthetics seem like that could be it

Photo from Hyde website


----------



## JayS20 (May 30, 2022)

demirtasem said:


> I saw this in Youtube Awesome thread. Any idea about the knife? Looks like a Carter but not sure.



At 2:10 you can see in front of the pointer finger near the spine something which looks either like a 9 or an S


----------



## julestools (May 30, 2022)

There’s several videos of Jacques Pepin using Feder knives, including this one posted by Geoff himself


----------



## julestools (May 30, 2022)

Also pretty sure I remember a few years back Action Bronson snagged one of Oatley’s honyakis He posted a photo of them together with the knife but I can’t quite find it right now


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 30, 2022)

julestools said:


> There’s several videos of Jacques Pepin using Feder knives, including this one posted by Geoff himself




I had forgotten about him until now. I recall he was working with Carl Ruiz on a knife when he died. I think I remember him posting about it on another forum but maybe it was re-posts from others.

Not my style but I mean, if the master is a fan of his work...


----------



## julestools (May 30, 2022)

Now that I think about it too, several high profile Philly chefs including Jesse Ito and Eddy Conrad use custom Pellegrino’s that they worked together to design.

Oh also my old CDC at Jean Georges, Cornelia Sühr uses a Pie Cutlery that I sold her lol


----------



## demirtasem (May 30, 2022)

baggyjorts said:


> Could be a Henry Hyde? I've seen Lucas post something about Hyde knives on his IG story, aesthetics seem like that could be it
> 
> Photo from Hyde website
> View attachment 182111



Thank you! It's definitely look like them with the handle shape. 




JayS20 said:


> At 2:10 you can see in front of the pointer finger near the spine something which looks either like a 9 or an S



Yea his name engraved to the knife, Lucas Sin.


----------



## Delat (Jun 26, 2022)

Just saw this one on an Uncle Roger video in Thuy Diem Pham’s restaurant (Little Viet Kitchen). Was at first hoping it was a Denka but looks a little more mainstream?


----------



## ian (Jun 26, 2022)

Delat said:


> Just saw this one on an Uncle Roger video in Thuy Diem Pham’s restaurant (Little Viet Kitchen). Was at first hoping it was a Denka but looks a little more











Handmade Damascus Series


Nakano Knives (中野) is a high quality Japanese kitchen knives Brand




nakano-knives.com


----------



## Jovidah (Jun 26, 2022)

Looks like 'the' standard tsuchime damascus OEM knife. Shows up with both red-brown pakka wood western handle and a variety of wa-handle options, though the most common is the dark brown + pakka bolster version ian linked. Almost all shops sell it in, though usually under a different name.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 29, 2022)

Gordon Ramsey copying his mentor MPW and using a mac pro:


----------



## Hockey3081 (Jun 29, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> Gordon Ramsey copying his mentor MPW and using a mac pro:



Weird he’s not using one of those dumb Hexclad knives.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 29, 2022)

Hockey3081 said:


> Weird he’s not using one of those dumb Hexclad knives.



That's why you should always see what a chef uses, not what they sell


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 20, 2022)

My man matty matheson is usually spotted with a z-kramer or nenohi nenox. But today it looks like he's rocking an opinel and maybe even a nata on his knife rack??






Don't ever change, matty. You psychopath.


----------



## blokey (Jul 20, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> My man matty matheson is usually spotted with a z-kramer or nenohi nenox. But today it looks like he's rocking an opinel and maybe even a nata on his knife rack??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also got the CCK lil rino, from an article I read a while ago he seems to be a long term customer of JKI


----------



## Hockey3081 (Jul 20, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> My man matty matheson is usually spotted with a z-kramer or nenohi nenox. But today it looks like he's rocking an opinel and maybe even a nata on his knife rack??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watched a video recently where he said he donated his zKramer for charity and it raised $7K. Bob reached out to him directly and to show his appreciation, he made Matty a knife.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 20, 2022)

Hockey3081 said:


> Watched a video recently where he said he donated his zKramer for charity and it raised $7K. Bob reached out to him directly and to show his appreciation, he made Matty a knife.



Now that's friggin cool


----------



## HansCaravan (Jul 20, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> My man matty matheson is usually spotted with a z-kramer or nenohi nenox. But today it looks like he's rocking an opinel and maybe even a nata on his knife rack??



Are you sure he uses Nenox? I thought they were Corian Mcusta Zanmai's? 

Also, I spot a Middleton made chef knife on the left of his mag strip.


----------



## btbyrd (Jul 20, 2022)

My momma always told me, "If you can't say anything nice, you must be talking about Matty Matheson."


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 21, 2022)

HansCaravan said:


> Are you sure he uses Nenox? I thought they were Corian Mcusta Zanmai's?



I've seen a corian nenox a bunch of times. Haven't spotted the mcusta but that doesn't mean he doesn't also use one.

Here's a shot of the logo on the nenox from his chorizo lasagna video:






corian handle:


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jul 21, 2022)

Hockey3081 said:


> Watched a video recently where he said he donated his zKramer for charity and it raised $7K. Bob reached out to him directly and to show his appreciation, he made Matty a knife.


If Bob did this for me, too, I’d donate my ZKramer!


----------



## PolishAvenger (Jul 23, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> My man matty matheson is usually spotted with a z-kramer or nenohi nenox. But today it looks like he's rocking an opinel and maybe even a nata on his knife rack??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the one to the left of the Opinel is a Takeda Seiryu...I don't think I'll ever part with mine.
-Mark


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 23, 2022)

PolishAvenger said:


> Looks like the one to the left of the Opinel is a Takeda Seiryu...I don't think I'll ever part with mine.
> -Mark



Wow nice catch! I thought that the handle resembled the style I've seen on Japanese "outdoor" type knives -- hunters, choppers, etc. Looks like some retailers advertise the takeda seiryu as a hunting knife. What do you use it for in the kitchen? All purpose utility? 

Soulful blade, very cool.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Jul 23, 2022)

Personally, I have no use for it in my kitchen. The blade is super-stout and better suited to the abuses of a campsite. It would work for breaking down large bone joints or hard squash?
As you can see, the spine is almost twice the thickness of my Watanabe outdoor knife.
-Mark


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 23, 2022)

PolishAvenger said:


> Personally, I have no use for it in my kitchen. The blade is super-stout and better suited to the abuses of a campsite. It would work for breaking down large bone joints or hard squash?
> As you can see, the spine is almost twice the thickness of my Watanabe outdoor knife.
> -Mark



Yeah that spine just screams bushcraft to me.


----------



## tostadas (Jul 30, 2022)

Can anyone recognize what cleaver Eric Sze has here?


----------



## superworrier (Sep 10, 2022)

James Hoffman with what looks like a Yoshikane black dammy at 4:00


----------



## More_Gyutos (Sep 15, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Can anyone recognize what cleaver Eric Sze has here?View attachment 190799
> View attachment 190800



Moritaka?








Moritaka Aogami Super Carbon Steel Chinese Chef's Knife, 8.6" | Cutlery and More


Shop for Moritaka Vegetable Cleavers at Cutlery and More. We are your source for everything Moritaka with FREE shipping on orders over $49. We are experts in kitchen knives & cookware.




www.cutleryandmore.com


----------



## tostadas (Sep 15, 2022)

More_Gyutos said:


> Moritaka?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, but Moritaka cleavers tend to be super flat. And the clip where he's cutting up the chicken, you can see a decent amount of curvature toward the tip.


----------



## More_Gyutos (Sep 15, 2022)

The edge looks quite different as well Now that I look again. Edited to say the material/finish itself not just the shape.


----------



## ENK (Sep 15, 2022)

I couldn't screenshot it, but curious what knife Chris Bianco is using in the new Chef's Table Pizza on Netflix. 









Watch Chef's Table: Pizza | Netflix Official Site


Dig into the best pizzas from around the world, prepared by renowned chefs who bake passion, creativity and hard work into every slice.




www.netflix.com





It's at 23:23 ... looks large and carbon but I got nothing beyond that.


----------



## pleue (Sep 15, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Can anyone recognize what cleaver Eric Sze has here?View attachment 190799
> View attachment 190800








Editions January 2022 — Blenheim Forge







blenheimforge.co.uk


----------



## tostadas (Sep 15, 2022)

pleue said:


> Editions January 2022 — Blenheim Forge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find! Yes I think this is prob it


----------



## demirtasem (Sep 18, 2022)

ENK said:


> I couldn't screenshot it, but curious what knife Chris Bianco is using in the new Chef's Table Pizza on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing after watching the episode. 
I tried to took some ss, sharing below. (It was really hard to catch.) Impossible to see kanji. 
First thing I thought he lives in Arizona and really into local, could it be a Shihan but it doesn't look like much to me. I'm really curious though.


----------



## blokey (Sep 19, 2022)

demirtasem said:


> I was thinking the same thing after watching the episode.
> I tried to took some ss, sharing below. (It was really hard to catch.) Impossible to see kanji.
> First thing I thought he lives in Arizona and really into local, could it be a Shihan but it doesn't look like much to me. I'm really curious though.


Didn't found the knife, but I did find a Takamura on their Instagram page.


----------



## chiffonodd (Sep 19, 2022)

blokey said:


> Didn't found the knife, but I did find a Takamura on their Instagram page.
> View attachment 199234
> View attachment 199235



Which takamura is that?? Orange pakka handle like the chromax series but the finish on the blade is like the r2 migaki series?


----------



## blokey (Sep 19, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> Which takamura is that?? Orange pakka handle like the chromax series but the finish on the blade is like the r2 migaki series?


Not sure, I was referring to the he's using in that post not the one in front, it just got the Kanji Takamura.


----------



## chiffonodd (Sep 19, 2022)

blokey said:


> Not sure, I was referring to the he's using in that post not the one in front, it just got the Kanji Takamura.



Right it's definitely a takamura in the Instagram post you shared, just not a configuration I've seen before and I've owned a bunch of takamuras. Maybe it's specific to a mystery retailer. Would be curious to see the other side of the blade.


----------



## Jovidah (Sep 19, 2022)

Maybe the knife in front and the knife in the back are not the same? So could be a chromax in foreground while he's handling an R2.


----------



## chiffonodd (Sep 19, 2022)

Jovidah said:


> Maybe the knife in front and the knife in the back are not the same? So could be a chromax in foreground while he's handling an R2.



Good call. They could simply have a profound case of takamuraitis, like someone i know


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 22, 2022)

Found this one in "The Whole Fish Cookbook" by Josh Niland. Not sure exactly what it is, other than it's ginsan.


----------



## sumis (Sep 23, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> Found this one in "The Whole Fish Cookbook" by Josh Niland. Not sure exactly what it is, other than it's ginsan.



that's a cool book it is.

.


----------



## blokey (Sep 26, 2022)

Not celebrity, but an Austrian youtuber who mainly makes video in Chinese (yeah i know lol) seems to have a really nice Kamon cleaver.


----------



## chiffonodd (Dec 13, 2022)

My guy matty matheson now rockin what appears to be a takamura vg10 migaki (black handle) on his home cookery series






Not pictured but his normal roundup on this show is a zkramer and a few ashis. This is the first episode where I've seen the takamura.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 13, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> My guy matty matheson now rockin what appears to be a takamura vg10 migaki (black handle) on his home cookery series
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 210 only then…


----------



## Greenbriel (Dec 13, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> My guy matty matheson now rockin what appears to be a takamura vg10 migaki (black handle) on his home cookery series
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does he always use that knife grip?


----------



## chiffonodd (Dec 13, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> Does he always use that knife grip?



Naw he normally uses a standard pinch grip, just uses point sometimes when slicing


----------



## Hockey3081 (Dec 13, 2022)

chiffonodd said:


> My guy matty matheson now rockin what appears to be a takamura vg10 migaki (black handle) on his home cookery series
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe he gave the zKramer away for something charity related and then Bob made him an authentic replacement.


----------



## chiffonodd (Dec 13, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> So 210 only then…


Unless it's actually a tak pro in which case it could be 240, but looks like a pinned bolster standard series to me?


----------

